# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  [Προβλημα] iMac (early 2009) Και εγκατάσταση OS X

## manolog3

Καλησπερα, μου χαρισαν ενα iMac (early 2009) αλλα εχει χτυπημενο λειτουργικο για την ακριβεια ειναι ο δισκος του εχει γινει format.

Προσπαθησα να κατεβασω το λειτουργικο για να κανω clean install του OS X (El Capitan) αλλα οταν βαζω τα δικα μου στοιχεια στο app store μου λεει οτι ειναι temporary unavailable. Με λιγο ψαξιμο ειδα οτι δεν μπορεις να το κατεβασεις ετσι αν ο λογαριασμος σου δεν ηταν ποτε σεταρισμενος με Mac OS.

Κατεβασα λοιπον το OS (.dmg file) για να το περασω σε usb και να ξεκινησει απο εκει η εγκατασταση. Βρηκα και οδηγιες που ολοι αναφερουν πως για να το κανεις bootable απο τα windows πρεπει να κατεβασεις ενα προγραμμα το Transmac. Το θεμα μου ειναι πως οσες φορες και να το εφτιαξα ποτε οταν το κουμπωνω στο imac ενω το βλεπει στο Disk Utility οταν boot-αρει και παταω να διαλεξω απο που θελω να ξεκινησει δεν μου το εμφανιζει. Παρα μονο εχει ενα recovery partition που και αυτο δεν κανει κατι οταν το παταω. Προσπαθησα να το διαγραψω και αυτο απο το Disk Utility μηπως επηρεαζει  αλλα δεν με αφηνει.

Καμια ιδεα;

----------


## sdikr

Αν σου κάνει boot με το disk utility,  τότε   θα κάνεις Boot,  εκεί θα σου δώσει δυνατότητα να περάσεις το dmg στο flash drive.  
Θα χρειαστείς όπως καταλαβαίνεις και κάποιο άλλο μέσο που θα έχεις το dmg αρχείο ώστε να το κάνεις restore στο flash

https://www.uubyte.com/burn-dmg-to-usb.html

----------

